# Grizzly G0776 - Thoughts / Opinions



## spartan2381 (Nov 20, 2020)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Grizzly G0776. For those that have the machine any thoughts, opinions, regrets, upgrades? Almost has all the features that I want. Missing a micrometer stop but maybe I can use the one Precision Mathews sells (https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-gt-microstop/?v=7516fd43adaa) Also looking at the PM-1440GS which seems to be a similar machine.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 21, 2020)

spartan2381 said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on a Grizzly G0776. For those that have the machine any thoughts, opinions, regrets, upgrades?



I have its little brother G4003G for 3 years and I think it is a fabulous little lathe.
I am sure its bigger brother will be the same only more so.

The only upgrade I have done is to build a ER-40 collet holder as a chuck on a D1-4 cam-mount to fit the spindle.


----------

